# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  كلمات اغنية (girlfriend) ل avril lavigne

## ريمي

you


Hey, hey, you, you
I don't like your girlfriend 
No way, no way 
I think you need a new one 
Hey, hey, you, you 
I could be your girlfriend 

Hey, hey, you, you 
I know that you like me 
No way, no way 
No, it's not a secret 
Hey, hey, you, you 
I want to be your girlfriend 

You're so fine I want you mine you're so delicious 
I think about you all the time you're so addictive 
Don't you know what I can do to make you feel alright (Alright...)

Don't pretend I think you know I'm damn precious 
And hell yeah, I'm the mother ****ing princess 
I can tell you like me too and you know I'm right (I'm right...)

She's like so whatever 
You could do so much better 
I think we should get together now
And that's what everyone's talking about 

Hey, hey, you, you 
I don't like your girlfriend 
No way, no way 
I think you need a new one 
Hey, hey, you, you 
I could be your girlfriend 

Hey, hey, you, you 
I know that you like me 
No way, no way 
No, it's not a secret 
Hey, hey, you, you 
I want to be your girlfriend 

I can see the way, I see the way you look at me 
And even when you look away I know you think of me 
I know you talk about me all the time again and again (Again and again...)

So come over here and tell me what I wanna hear 
Better, yet, make your girlfriend disappear 
I don't wanna hear you say her name ever again (And again...)

Because...

She's like so whatever 
And you could do so much better 
I think we should get together now 
And that's what everyone's talking about 

Hey, hey, you, you 
I don't like your girlfriend 
No way, no way 
I think you need a new one 
Hey, hey, you, you 
I could be your girlfriend 

Hey, hey, you, you 
I know that you like me 
No way, no way 
No, it's not a secret 
Hey, hey, you, you 
I want to be your girlfriend

(Uh)
In a second you'll be wrapped around my finger 
'Cause I can, 'cause I can do it better 
There's no other, so when's it gonna sink in 
She's so stupid, what the hell were you thinking? 

(Uh)
In a second you'll be wrapped around my finger 
'Cause I can, 'cause I can do it better 
There's no other, so when's it gonna sink in 
She's so stupid, what the hell were you thinking? 

Hey, hey, you, you (Hey)
I don't like your girlfriend (Yes)
No way, no way (No way)
I think you need a new one 
Hey, hey, you, you (Hey)
I could be your girlfriend

(No way, no way) 

Hey, hey, you, you (Hey)
I know that you like me 
No way, no way (No way)
No, it's not a secret 
Hey, hey, you, you (Hey)
I want to be your girlfriend
(No way, no way)

(Hey hey!)
Hey, hey, you, you 
I don't like your girlfriend (No way!) 
No way, no way
I think you need a new one (Hey!) 
Hey, hey, you, you
I could be your girlfriend (No way, no way) 

(Hey hey!)
Hey, hey, you, you
I know that you like me (Now way!) 
No way, no way 
No, it's not a secret (Hey!) 
Hey, hey, you, you (No way)
I want to be your girlfriend (No way, now way) 

Hey, hey!

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

اها .........

حلوة يسلمووووووو

----------


## ريمي

العفوا الك MiSteR LoNeLy

----------

